# mia madre



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2015)

http://video.comingsoon.it/MP4/18322.mp4


L'espressione malinconica negli occhi grigio-celesti di Margherita Buy, valorizzati da un primissimo piano, e la voce dell'attrice fuori campo che dice: "Ma perché continuo a ripetere le stesse cose da anni? Tutti pensano che io sia capace di capire quello che succede, di interpretare la realtà, ma io non capisco più niente", mentre intorno a lei, nella classica situazione un po' ingessata della conferenza stampa, cronisti e critici scattano in piedi per fare domande. Sono queste, in anteprima, le primissime immagini di Mia madre, l'atteso film di Nanni Moretti, che arriva a quattro anni di distanza da Habemus Papam.
Dal trailer è possibile comprendere qualcosa in più della storia del film, di cui il regista non ha voluto per il momento diffondere una sinossi ufficiale, preferendo probabilmente che lo spettatore si faccia direttamente un'idea di quello che andrà a vedere grazie alle immagini. Margherita Buy interpreta un personaggio che porta il suo stesso nome, Margherita, una regista di successo impegnata sul set di un nuovo film che ha per protagonista un attore italoamericano (interpretato da John Turturro), ma mentre la sua vita privata sembra essere lacerata tra il capezzale della madre e una relazione che si sta chiudendo, quella professionale è ad un punto morto. Uscendo dal cinema Capranichetta (la storica sala romana nei pressi di Montecitorio che ha smesso la programmazione regolare e ora è utilizzata soltanto per eventi o rassegne) il fratello, interpretato da Nanni Moretti, la sprona: "Margherita, fai qualcosa di nuovo, di diverso. Rompi almeno un tuo schema, uno su duecento". E sembra di sentire nelle orecchie la celebre sequenza di Aprile in cui Moretti invitava D'Alema con la celebre gag: "Dì una cosa di sinistra". Ma anche lui, il Moretti fratello del film, è a un momento di svolta nella sua vita, in azienda gli dicono che comprendono la sua situazione e, se ne avrà la necessità, saranno disposti a dargli qualche mese di aspettativa. Ma lui replica seccamente: "Non serve perché ho deciso e non cambio idea". E così sulle note di Baby's coming back to me, una morbida ballata di Jarvis Cocker, l'ex cantante dei Pulp, si vede Moretti tornare in ospedale dalla madre del titolo
Per saperne di più dovremo aspettare il 16 aprile, data in cui film, prodotto dallo stesso Moretti e da Domenico Procacci in una coproduzione con Francia (Le Pacte - Arte) e Germania (Film Boutique) per un budget stimato intorno agli 8 milioni di euro, arriverà nelle sale distribuito da 01 Distribution.  Il film è inoltre tra i titoli più papabili per il festival di Cannes (13-24 maggio) dove potrebbe essere in gara, come già era accaduto per La stanza del figlio (Palma d'oro nel 2001),  Il Caimano e Habemus Papam. Nessuna anticipazione dal regista che in occasione dell'apertura nel suo cinema, il Nuovo Sacher di Roma, della rassegna organizzata con Luce-Cinecittà, Le Domeniche del documentario, aveva dichiarato ai giornalisti "Mia madre al festival? Non si sa ancora nulla" confermando però di aver sottoposto il film ai selezionatori. Anche per questo la data clou è il 16 aprile in cui verrà presentato il programma di Cannes.

 Assoluto riserbo anche dalla protagonista Margherita Buy (alla terza collaborazione con Moretti dopo Il caimano e Habemus Papam) mentre Turturro a fine riprese aveva dichiarato: "Il film di Nanni Moretti è stata una grande esperienza. Moretti è un regista esigente ma la sceneggiatura era molto ben scritta e mi sono molto divertito a lavorare con lui e Margherita Buy, che è una persona adorabile e un'attrice meravigliosa". Mia madre è scritto dallo stesso regista insieme a Valia Santella (di cui Moretti aveva prodotto il primo film da regista Te lo leggo negli occhi)  e Francesco Piccolo (Il capitale umano, Il nome del figlio).View attachment 10024


----------



## Fantastica (7 Aprile 2015)

Non sempre Moretti mi è piaciuto. Ma lo vedrò di certo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2015)

io lo adoro


----------



## Fantastica (7 Aprile 2015)

Minerva;bt10741 ha detto:
			
		

> io lo adoro


Tuuuuutti ma proprio tuuuutti i suoi film?


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2015)

con i primi mi sono divertita tanto, poi insieme siamo invecchiati e la malinconia l'ha fatta da padrona


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2015)

l'ho visto....che angoscia


----------

